# Honeywell Thermostat Installation



## itainteasy (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi, I am upgrading from an old Del-Air thermostat to a Honeywell Thermostat. I have attached pictures but I am having some difficulty trying to wire the new Honeywell system. 

This is where I am having difficulty, what do I do with the brown wire, white wire, and the blue wire? I first assumed the blue wire was just the C wire, however, on the original, it was on X...which to me, means auxiliary. 

Any help in wiring this would be greatly appreciated.


----------

